# Snow socks - are they effective in mud and on wet grass?



## curlytail (Apr 4, 2007)

Snow socks seem a good idea but I wonder if they are effective to get us off a wet grassy or muddy field? Anyone tried them?
thanks Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking about this one, I wouldn't have thought it would work.

On snow and ice, the weight of the vehicle will compact the surface and provide a solid surface which the sock will bite in to.

I would have thought that on mud, with a soft surface the socks wouldn't have anything to bite in to, but I guess this will be dependant on how muddy the field is and the less muddy and more grassy the more effective it might be.

I was aware a little while ago of a product called Mud Paddles which you might find useful; http://www.mudpaddles.com/

Regards,
Chris


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought I'd read they were good, but from their own site FAQ

"Q13 Do AutoSock work on grass or in mud?

They do make a difference on wet grass, but as soon as it gets muddy - which is usually very rapidly - they are useless."

Honesty for you! 

http://www.autosock.co.uk/faqs/


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep. I can confirm both of these statements. They worked great on the car inn mixed snow and refrozen ice. But at Peterboro show earlier on the m'van they were no use at all. So they will stay in the 'van in case of snow, but will have to steer clear of muddy fields.

Gary


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Snow socks*

Apprantly snow socks stop aqua planening that's how they
Work


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Snow socks work as the snow sticks to the open texture of the fabric. Try it with an old blanket or something similar, the snow sticks remarkably well. Not the same for water or mud - hence not so good for wet grass or mud. Snow chains on the other hand probably work well, although I suspect the ground gets ruined in the process!


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Spiritofherald said:


> Snow chains on the other hand probably work well, although I suspect the ground gets ruined in the process!


Snow chains work very well on wet grass. However, with or without snow chains, if your wheels start spinning you may as well stop.

Traction control and anti-lock brakes both act to recognise loss of traction and act immediatel to reduce the force being applied.

From witnessing various peoples' attempts to move on slippery surfaces it would seem that most dont realise this.


----------

